# Cutstudio cut by color - possible?



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

After having to replace all our equipment and software after a fire we have gone with a Roland GX-24 cutstudio/Corel X3/AI

My previous cutter and software was able to cut by color. Meaning once a multi color vector file was imported or created in the cut program I could simply choose which colors I wanted to cut.
Easy cheesy.

However with Cutstudio and the Corel plugin I dont see an option to choose which colors to cut making multiple layer/color cutting much easier. In fact All I see is a wireframe of the complete image after sending the image to Cutstudio from Corel X3.

I have tried selecting which elements of the Vector image I wish to cut but upon viewing the cut preview I still see that Cutstudio wants to cut the entire image. I haven't actually tried cutting due to the cut preview showing the complete image and not just the slelected elements of the image.

I've even tried selecting parts of the image from within Corel X3 and sending that to Cutstudio but the entire image is sent instead.

I'd like to select one element of the image along with the registration marks, cut then select a different element of the same image along with the same registration marks then cut that.

What am I missing?

Could someone please post their workflow for cutting multiple color/layers vinyl decals on the Roland GX-24 with corel and Cutstudio.

Bill
Sassy Shirts
Sudden Impact Signs


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

In cut studio you can'y cut by color. You cut by selection. This is the biggest drawback to cutstudio. ..... JB


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

I've selected different elements of the image but the cutpreview shows the entire image would be sent to the cutter... is this normal and would only the selection be cut even though the preview shows different?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I save the file multiple times using the color as part of the name. I then go back and delete everything out of each file that doesn't apply to that color. Maybe there's a better way, I haven't found it...


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

patchmaster said:


> After having to replace all our equipment and software after a fire we have gone with a Roland GX-24 cutstudio/Corel X3/A
> 
> 
> My previous cutter and software was able to cut by color. Meaning once a multi color vector file was imported or created in the cut program I could simply choose which colors I wanted to cut.
> ...


 
What software were you using prior to CutStudio?

Margaret


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

patchmaster said:


> I've selected different elements of the image but the cutpreview shows the entire image would be sent to the cutter... is this normal and would only the selection be cut even though the preview shows different?


If I am understanding your description correctly, the objects are grouped. Select the object and from the menubar and select object and break polyline. 

You should then be able to select individual objects to send to the cutter.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

MadMax...

that might be the trick I was looking for. I'll do that when I get back to the shop.

THANKS !!


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

Margaret.

Flexi/Corel/AI as well as as LOT of other software packages I use for embroidery, however everything went POOF - up in flames and smoke, software, receipts, records/registration/dongles etc.

I'm in the process of trying to replace flexi but am having some grief so I will be using Cutstudio in the meantime.

I'm also pondering Signlab - ideas?


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

You're welcome, Bill. Glad I can help.

A couple more quirky CutStudio tips... 


Hold the the shift key while clicking to select multiple objects.
On the menubar, select Objects and Combine Polylines to group objects. You can use this method to manually create your color groups for sending to the cutter.
If the Combine Polylines or Break Polylines are greyed out on the menu, select the object and go to Object, Convert to Polylines. If there is no text I need to change, I will usually do a select all and convert to polylines as one of the first steps because the software seems a bit inconsistent at times of what it interprets as a polyline and what it doesn't. Though surely there must be some logic to it somehow, right? 
I'm really sorry to hear about your loss in the fire. Reading that just makes me tremble. There but for the grace of God go each of us. I sincerely hope that no one was injured.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

Thanks again Madmax.
I appreciate the information and will do some serious playing when I get back to the shop.

I also appreciate your words of condolence. our home and shop was a total loss. We did lose someone - my mother, and it's a great loss in our family of which we will never recover from. However with all tragedies there is always some inspiration that can be found if you look hard enough.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

patchmaster said:


> Thanks again Madmax.
> I appreciate the information and will do some serious playing when I get back to the shop.
> 
> I also appreciate your words of condolence. our home and shop was a total loss. We did lose someone - my mother, and it's a great loss in our family of which we will never recover from. However with all tragedies there is always some inspiration that can be found if you look hard enough.


Bill I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how I felt when I lost my mother, I can only imagine how you feel. I know this is a tuff time and you still must go on. I will add you and your family to my prayers and may God help you to deal with the stress and guide you . .... JB


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

Thank you COEDS - we really do appreciate your prayers.

I have acquired LOTS of philosophical ideas after this but this isn't the space. Let's just say we're moving up and forward. Exactly what the MA wanted and tried so hard to help with - strange how things happen.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you are a customer of any of Stahls outlets, you can get Cadworx Live, register and using their program...which is free....to customers....you can cut by color.

If you have Corel Draw and Smart Designs, you can get CoCutPro and it will cut by color..


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

patchmaster said:


> However with all tragedies there is always some inspiration that can be found if you look hard enough.


Sounds like the words of a very wise son. You and your family are in my heart and prayers...


Be sure to let us know how it goes with CutStudio when you get a chance to play with it back at the shop.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

OK, I've been playing with the breaking of the polylines with no success.
I KNOW I must be missing something here - can you say DORK.

I have tried selecting the entire image and converting to polylines, then breaking polylines then selecting a single element of the image but it still shows in the cut preview the entire image to be cut instead of the selected element.

I did notice with text that breaking the polylines that each letter becomes independent of the others and even selecting each letter still results in the entire image wanting to be cut.

I have also noticed that the outer part of the image (not the letters) doesn't change at all when selecting it then converting to polyline. the polyline menu item doesnt' shade out after applying.

WTH am I missing, I know it's gunna be a bone headed oversight but I simply cant find it.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Bill, 

As you are learning, CutStudio sort of plays by it's own rules. LOL!!!

I've never found a way to make the Print Preview show only the selected elements. There is no print range in the Cutting Preview dialog box, so it always shows everything going to the cutter. And here is no Preview button in the Cutting dialog box where you can select the Print Range, so you can't see what will be cut if anything other than "All" is selected. Go figure.

So I would suggest that after you select the individual elements, go ahead and sent it to the cutter. In the dialog box, select "Selection" under Print Range. See if that only cuts the selected elements. 

The only suggestion I can make to see before cutting is to open a second instance of CutStudio and paste the selected color elements into a new document. Sometimes I will do this and save a file for each color. For example, for a red and white beach ball design I'll save the entire cut file as Beach_Ball.cst. The white elements as Beach_Ball_White.cst. And the red elements as Beach_Ball_Red.cst. It sounds like a pain. And it is an irritating extra step for a problem that shouldn't exist. But it only takes a minute, and it makes it easy for me to reprint a color section quickly when needed.

I hope this helps. If not, let me know and we'll figure out where to go from here!


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

Do you have adobe? it shows Ai on your post. The Roland plugin for cutstudio lets you cut by layer so put different colors on different layers.


----------



## cervantez (Mar 22, 2008)

hey there kinda a noob but i found this you tube have not tried this but kind of answers how to do the process
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB89dXzZYkg&feature
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YB89dXzZYkg&feature


----------



## cervantez (Mar 22, 2008)

here maybe
YouTube - How to Cut Multi-Color Design with Roland CutStudio Software


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

Well thanks to the posters I have found some work arounds - definitely not the best software solution for color seperation ie: multiple color/layer decal cutting.

The best idea so far was to drag all the elements to the area outside the work area.
Intricate or 7 color (like I just finished) designs are a real headache however.
A one-off sidewalk sign took me the entire day to complete @$300.00. I'll chalk most of this time to idiot mistakes due to the learning curve of the cutstudio plugin for Corel though.

I am told cutting by color is a possible addition to the future of cutstudio and would consider this plugin top notch, in terms of ease of use, once this is implemented. Untill then i'll be searching for better solutions for multi layer/color cut jobs. At present Cutstudio simpley involves to many steps and leaves way to much room for error - *sigh*

Thanks for the help guys, I do appreciate it very much, after all I DID complete the sign by my deadline and that is a very good thing.

Bill


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

When dealing with CutStudio I would advise you to do as Maxine said and just send to the cutter and select the option to cut the selection. That is what I do but I always delete everything else first then use the "Move" button to shift selection to the edge so I don't waste vinyl and just print the selection.


----------

